# Intel X38 chipset drivers are a bech to find



## ripped692 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been searching for the Intel X38 chipset drivers (specifically the drivers for the ICH9R southbridge) for a very long time now and I simply can't navigate Intel's website. Call me incompetent, but could someone help me out? I've been having a problem with my southbridge every since I got the Maximus Formula MOBO in January but have yet to fix the problem since those drivers are so elusive. Thanks for the help.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would go here.
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...ullName=Windows Vista* 64&lang=eng&sType=prev
I would select #2. You dont have the disk that came with the 
board, might be simpler...


----------



## ZootyGray (Dec 13, 2007)

Too bad you bought intel. Didn't they provide a driver cd with it?

Navigating intel's site is hard - it took me days once to wade through all this paranoid legaleez protectionistic stuff.

Then they are always changing everything, so it's very hard to get the stuff you KNOW is correct. Email them if you can figure out what mobo you have - good luck with that too.

Gray
.


----------

